

Microsoft Employees Are “Worn Out” Over So Much Change - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2014/10/30/microsoft_employees_are_worn_out_from_layoffs_and_changes.html

======
nakedrobot2
A relevant anecdote: One of my own contacts at Microsoft has been moved (to a
completely different department) at least 3 times in the last year. His job
has been sort of the same but one day he's part of one "silo" and then is
moved to a completely different one. Of course with the added "huge company
weirdness" of having either too many bosses, but also for about 6 months, had
no boss at all... I can imagine that this could breed incredible apathy in an
organization.

